# Wild Street Ensemble Perform Ravel and Berio - 21st March London



## Wild Street Ensemble

Please join us on the 21st March at 7pm for an evening of songs and musical surprises in the form of Berio's _Folks Songs_ and Ravel's _Chansons Madécasses_ featuring sopranos Rebecca Burraway and Rachel Duckett. Flautist Thomas Sargeaunt performs music by Sciarrino and music from William Frampton's ballet for chamber ensemble, Choreomania, will also be performed.

All this will take place in the beautiful setting of St. James Church hall, Clerkenwell Green, EC1R 0EA. Centrally located it is easily accessible by methods of London transport including train and tube to either Barbican station or Farringdon station and buses: 56, 4.

Ensemble Members:
Rebecca Burraway
Rachel Duckett (co-musical director)
Leo Fordham 
William Frampton (composer, co-musical director, conductor)
Benjamin Marrington-Reeve (current holder of the Wild Scholarship Prize)
Evie O'Driscoll
Thomas Sargeaunt

General admission is £10.00 online (£5 early birds and £6 concession) https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/berio-folks-songs-de-falla-siete-canciones-tickets-15490802407 or £12.50 on the door.

If you have any questions/comments please don't hesitate to contact us.

We look forward to seeing you there!

Wild Street Ensemble


----------

